# 1978 Datsun 200SX - Putting it back on the road...



## Mike Phillips (Jun 2, 2008)

*1978 Datsun 200SX - Putting it back on the road...*

The 1977, 1978 and 1979 Datsun 200SX must be the *"Dog of the Datsun World"* as It's really hard to find much about this car on the Internet.

I picked this car up for $500.00 and the owner said it "runs good", but the someone tried to steal it and broke a key off in the ignition switch, so I bought without hearing it run and with a little tinkering on the engine, adding some fresh gas and by removing the electrical plug off the back of the ignition switch I was able to get it to start right up using a screwdriver for key.

Oil pressure seems to be sketchy, as in it's good off idle but after the engine warms up the pressure seems to go down to a little above zero. Besides that it started right up and does seem to run pretty good.

The brakes were out, I removed the Master Cylinder as it was filled with black looking sludge and replaced it with a rebuilt unit. After bleeding the brakes I got enough pedal to drive the car and it drives like an old Datsun, no power steering and bad brakes. LOL

I replaced about half of the vacuum lines as they were cracked, installed a new thermostat and that's about where it's at right now.

I've ordered parts to rebuild the rest of the brakes and will change the oil and tune up the ignition. I'm hoping to revitalize it enough to punish it for another few years.

Anyone know much about these cars? Autozone shows they can get me a rebuilt motor should it die on me. Body seems to be straight, someone repainted it white, originally it was green. Interior is okay, not bad but not great, usable as it is for a commuter car.

Going to transfer the title and register it on Wednesday, then try to get it smogged. Sure is ugly but if I can get it dependable with minimal investment I'm going to use it for a commuter car for work which is 100 miles one way.

I need two hubcaps to give it that stock ugly look, I have two hubcaps and 4 beauty rings for the stock wheels. 

Here's some pictures... 






























Kind of quirky looking...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures...


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

hey thats a nice 200sx you got there 

Is that a L16 engine?

If so I`ve got tons of links for u to see I save from when I was going to buy a 510.

Phil


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When they came out with that car, is was considered "futuristic" in its styling. Of you think of other cars of that time, such as Granadas and Volares, one can see why....They were a good car and, yes, they have become rare. Like many Datsuns, the drivetrain usually outlasted the body, which was prone to rust. The 1st gen 200SX was not much differant (mechanically) than the 610 and 710's of the era (some other models that you don't find too many of these days), all of which used the dependable L-series engine. Mechanical parts should not be too hard to locate, but body and interior parts could be difficult. Good luck with her!

If you really want rare, try to find a 1st generation Pulsar, which looked a bit like a VW Rabbit....or a 2-door 810, one of my favorites!


----------



## Adridavid3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude, I have the same exact car. I've had mine since 06 and it is perfect. Paid $200 and I've only had to replace the shocks since I got it. It looks almost exactly like yours... except mine is the original off-white with green interior. If you need parts, try Felton's: Nissan & Infiniti auto parts - new, used and remanufactured
They're really great. Can you post pictures of the interior? I'd love to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jun 2, 2008)

Happy to say I sold the 1978 Datsun 200SX

I placed an ad on CraigsList and sold it the first week. Asked $900.00 and got $900.00

It ran great, I rebuilt the brakes and all mechanicals and it got 20 to 25 miles per gallon depending upon how much put put your foot into it.

The only reason I sold it was to NEVER have to smog another car in California again the rest of my life.

I took the money and bought a 1974 Datsun truck so I'll never have to smog it and I can easily put a big block Chevy engine in the back and transport it or any other car parts I'm working on for whatever project car I'm working on at the time.

Check it out here,

*Lil Blue*

Mike


----------



## bayareawagn (Jan 30, 2009)

*200sx rear end*

i am thinking of purchasing a 1978 200sx. i was wondering if anyone can tell me if these cars have a solid read axle or does it have independent rear suspension?


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just bought a 1978 Datsun 200SX (for $501.50 on Ebay). It is in Los Angeles and I am having it shipped to the Chicagoland area. My son and I will be working on it as a summer project. It needs a dashboard and the weather stripping for the windows (of course), and I am looking for those parts as I speak.

It is an Automatic w/ Heat, defrost, and A/C. Condition is "fair" (it will need sanding, and a good coat of paint). Structurally sound from the pictures I have seen. It is basically a survivor and I will be getting it cleaned up when it arrives for eventual car shindigs in the area (how many '78 200sx's around next to Chevelle's, BUick GS's and Mustangs?). Sure, it will pale in comparison, but it will be old school Japanese and no one knows what that looks like anymore.

And I'll have my 200sx back after 25 years (I loved that car). Now I get to love its replacement. The wife won't understand, but hey, she gets to drive a Outlander so it isn't her problem.


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=230442863721&view=all&tid=0

The link should work for a few days......


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## pezar (Jan 30, 2010)

You mainly see old Datsuns in California-other parts of the US, the rust killed the bodies dead. When I was in auto shop in 10th grade (1990-91) the old dude who had been teaching auto shop for ages had a MINT Datsun 810, four door, never driven and no plates, tucked into the back of his shop. He never let me look at it though. Apparently he'd bought it brand new in 1970-whatever to use as a teaching tool, and after the kids destroyed it, he simply left it in the back of his shop at the high school. He also had a rare five cylinder inline Mercedes motor in that shop. 

I remember when I was in junior HS, the local electric utility in Sacramento, SMUD (Sacramento County has public run electricity), had a garage sale and dumped a whole crapload of used but good condition Datsuns. This was around 1988, and people were fighting each other for them. They were mainly 210's and 510's. Gotta love 1970s Japanese cars. Tough as nails, could beat a Bug when nothing else, not even a Jeep, could. That's why after the Japanese Invasion in the 70s Bugs were only made in Mexico.


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)

That is why I bought this car from California. Whatever rust there is... is superficial and can be sanded, primer-ed and painted. I picked up a Dashboard cover off of ebay and got it via UPS today, so all I need is the car now to sand down the cracks, put on adhesive, and put the cover on so the dash will look like new.

Next will be looking for a small 2 post stereo that is MP3 capable and has decent wattage so I can replace the old AM/FM head unit (taking the dash front off is a pain if memory serves and I don't want to cut the plastic to fit a din stereo that will be too big for the opening).

Extended friends are excited I have found (what I've been looking for in the past few years) and are planning to visit so they can go back in time along with me this summer (with the Cars playing in the background). Looking forward to working on the drivetrain with some go parts to make the car respectible in a car show or 2. Many plans..... and I am so looking forward to August when I'll be done.

amarine1


----------



## pezar (Jan 30, 2010)

amarine1 said:


> Next will be looking for a small 2 post stereo that is MP3 capable and has decent wattage so I can replace the old AM/FM head unit (taking the dash front off is a pain if memory serves and I don't want to cut the plastic to fit a din stereo that will be too big for the opening).


You might try some of the cut rate auto parts outlets. Here in CA we have Pep Boys and Kragens, they usually have 2 post units. Kragen is called other things in other parts of the country, the bags also say Chuck's (I think) and something else I can't remember. Pep Boys I think is national with the same name. You can also try Wal Mart, some Wal Marts sell stereos in the auto parts department, especially in the supercenters, and they may have a couple 2 post units. Finding modern 2 post units is getting difficult, as most cars after the early 90s used digital radios, and even as far back as the 80s GM and Chrysler were using digital radios. I had no trouble finding a 2 post unit for my 1975 Plymouth back in HS c. 1992, I hung keychains from the posts, one said "93" (my graduation year) and the other was an old Desert Storm support the troops fob. Memories...


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Excellent info, thanks.*

Good news from the logistics company, a carrier is in CA today (who is based 30 minutes from where I live), so it is being picked up on Sunday and will already be on its way post haste. If I am lucky, I'll see it in a week. 

$650.00 for the transport via open trailer ain't bad (so my out of pocket thus far is $1,155.00 for everything including the dash cover I rec'd today).

I just might have my mitts on this next weekend (and getting arms greasy on old Datsun iron).

Kewl.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

We never got this model in Australia but with a good L20 engine, a set of sidedraught weber carbs and a free flow exhaust it would be a good sleeper to drive because of its light weight. It would really suprise a few people..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Mike Phillips said:


> Happy to say I sold the 1978 Datsun 200SX
> 
> I placed an ad on CraigsList and sold it the first week. Asked $900.00 and got $900.00
> 
> ...


Not to jack your thread but.... I like your 620! wanted one for years


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)

*1978 200sx*

The car was picked up Saturday morning around 9 am. The car apparently has issues regarding the carb, so it was slow going getting it to stay running long enough to get the car on the trailer. They finally got it to stay running (note to self, rebuild carb is first on list is carb cleaning doesn't do the trick). 

Car should arrive wednesday during the day. Already have a list started to start repairs (vacuum lines are at the head of that list). Purge / replace oil, drain / replace brake fluid, and have tranny fluid/filter changed. Then have a/c lines vacuum checked and if it holds a vacuum, then R134a is the plan for the day (not perfect, but some kewlness should come out of the vents) and hopefully the ac clutch will kick in.

Seats are in great shape (for 32 yr old seats), so taking it to Delta Wash for a once over cleaning (I'll detail it after that) so I can identify what needs to be replaced / repaired. Will then put on the dashboard plastic overlay over the present shoddy dash so it should then look mint re: the dash area).

If it runs decently and looks clean at that point, I'll drive it for a couple of weeks before setting it aside for the body work / sanding prep for paint (just need to find a reputable shop that will give me a deal on a couple of coats of yellow).

Lastly, put in decent stereo with MP3 so it will fit the opening and will play better than the stock head unit.

Hope to be done with everything by June.


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)

As is after it was transported to my home.......


----------



## amarine1 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------

